# 55G Lace Rock Critique please...



## jlm86 (Aug 24, 2002)

Just added rock....any ideas?

thanks


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

The psc in the center looks out of place, I might add a couple more psc around it.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

my personal opinion is it looks fine.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

The center piece does look a little out of place...maybe put a few smaller pieces in front just scattered about??

But either way it still looks nice. Did you buy the lace rock locally or online at the AZ place?


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it looks great.

What kind of sand is that if you don't mind me askin


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good! I personally would put a larger plastic plant on the left side to try to cover up the filter intake some.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

looks really nice,the sand looks really fine,I would raise your eheim filter intake a few inches


----------



## jlm86 (Aug 24, 2002)

I just added playsand from Lowes..washed fairly well............


----------



## bcyra (Apr 5, 2010)

I like the look of it a lot. Nice Job!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it looks good. 

I like how you have a horizontal layout. I've done both horizontal and vertical layouts and both have their good points.

If you wanted to add another layer of interest, try different elevations of sand near the rocks. -Use smaller pieces of lace rock to hold the sand in place. 
This picture was the best example I could find: http://www.psychohistorian.org/img/adnd/world-building/climate/34sandsea.jpg -Notice how the sand is high on one side of the mtn/rocks whereas it's lower on the other side?

-That's what I'm referring too but either way, it still looks good! :thumb:


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

less rock, more exposed substrate... probably in the middle


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks great to me. I like it.
Where did you get the Lace rock? I need more and am having trouble finding it.


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

I like it! Whats the white piece between the spray bar and the outlet of the eheim? Personally I just cut a one inch piece of tubing to fit the spraybar to the outlet.

One thing: If you place the AC filter (or whatever HOB filter you got there  ) on the left and the eheim on the right you wont have any intake tubes in the middle part of the tank, only on the edges of the tank. Gives a more natural look IMO


----------



## NewNoise21 (Feb 14, 2011)

Where did you get the rock? Looking everywhere... no luck...


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

NewNoise21 said:


> Where did you get the rock? Looking everywhere... no luck...


Hes not revealing his sources.

COME ON.....*TELL US!!!*


----------



## yuanyelss (Jan 20, 2011)

Either way it still looks nice. Did you buy the lace rock locally or online at the AZ place? :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

lace rock typically comes out of utah. a lot of the decent landscaping places will have pictures of it online and all that. (price runs about 7$ per ton) and im sure they get calls for fish tanks often. so the idea is maybe search for a nice store that may ship u say 70 lbs worth in a box.(USPS Flat-rate shipping) its worth a shot since it is so hard to find online. all my LFS carry it so i just pick up single peices as i find them.


----------

